# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی برای رشته مهندسی نفت و شیمی

## mda

سلام به همگی میخواستم در مورد مهندسی نفت و شیمی کمکم کنین اونایی که اطلاعاتی دارن خواهشا راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## mda

کسی نیست منو یاری کنه. :40:  :40:  :40:

----------


## sima1991

مهندسی شیمی بازار کار بهتری داره نسبت به نفت
اون روزا که میگفتن هر کی نفت بخونه جذب شرکت نفته تموم شده
در ضمن اگه احتمال میدید شاید بخواین خارج از کشور ادامه تحصیل بدین
به هیچ وجه سراغ نفت نرین
ویزای تحصیلی به خیلی از بچه های هم ورودی نفتیا ما نمی دادن بیشتر کشورا

----------


## sima1991

مهندسی شیمی بیشتر واحداش شبیه مکانیکه (میشه گفت نسباتا سخته)
و فقط 20 واحد شاید تخصصی شیمی توش داشته باشه

----------


## mda

بعدا میشه تو ارشد از شیمی به نفت رفت؟

----------


## sima1991

تو ارشد از حقوقم میتونی بری چه میدونم ریاضی
ولی اگه منظورت اینه که واحد مشترک دارن یا نه نمی دونم
تو دانشگاه ما دانشکده هاشون جدا بود
ولی فکر کنم واحد مشترکم داشتن
بازم باید چارت های هر دو رشته و درس هایی که باید تو کنکور ارشد امتحان بدن و نگاه کنین
از نت میتون هر دو رو در بیاری

----------

